# What's Considered Light, What's Dark (in garments) with inkjet heat transfer paper?



## chino1 (Dec 29, 2006)

Question what colors are considered light colors, and what are considered dark. I would like to know the difference before I purchase ink-jet transfer paper


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive and moved to a more appropriate section of the forum  :: ​


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Are you talking about Light or Dark Paper or Garments?

Dark Paper has white in it so you can print white then heat press to a dark t-shirt. Light t-shirts are like, White, Ash, Natural and Light Blue. Everthing else is dark, even red. 

Some vendors will tell you whats dark and whats light.


----------



## Namastay1 (Apr 2, 2008)

An ink jet or laser transfer paper for light garments usually means for white or possibly light pastels. When printing on a pastel shirt, however, the color of the shirt will change the colors of the printed image.
Dark refers to deep colors and black.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Also, it is important to note that any dark colored polyester has the potential to bleed color through even the dark colored transfers.


----------



## Namastay1 (Apr 2, 2008)

I definitely agree about the color in a garment with a polyester content bleeding back into the "dark" ink jet transfer.

For best results, I would recommend using a dark or Opaque Ink jet Transfer Paper only on 100% cotton shirts to avoid this problem.


----------

